# Is there a Tone Stack Chart?



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

Hey oh

Ok, has anyone charted Tone Stacks? There are a few "standards" around (Fender, Mashall, VOX, etc), and a few dozen Frankensteined versions of those too (Bass Boost, Treble Pull Up, etc). But, other than saying _"the classic Fender Tone Stack has a high (insert descriptive, impedance, impact, drag, loading, loss, etc)"_ there seems to be no chart listing the working load properties of tone stacks unless I have missed that breakdown.

Fun and informative article on them that I did read http://amps.zugster.net/articles/tone-stacks

Is there a black box descriptive or tutorial or listing or charting on tone stacks out there? Or is it one of these _"yea, you have to analyze these over and over every time you change tube type and bias and and and ..."_?


----------



## Wild Bill (May 3, 2006)

keeperofthegood said:


> Hey oh
> 
> Ok, has anyone charted Tone Stacks? There are a few "standards" around (Fender, Mashall, VOX, etc), and a few dozen Frankensteined versions of those too (Bass Boost, Treble Pull Up, etc). But, other than saying _"the classic Fender Tone Stack has a high (insert descriptive, impedance, impact, drag, loading, loss, etc)"_ there seems to be no chart listing the working load properties of tone stacks unless I have missed that breakdown.
> 
> [/I]?


Go here:

http://www.duncanamps.com/tsc/

Should be exactly what you need!

:food-smiley-004:


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

Wild Bill said:


> Go here:
> 
> http://www.duncanamps.com/tsc/
> 
> ...



 I was just playing with that before writing the post!

There is limited user input on it, and I think he has his set as _"you set the impedance"_ not _"this set up reflects and impedance to the source"_ I think. Would be decent if the layouts were editable, able to add or remove parts etc 

*sigh* I wish he would take an interest again in his site... someone died. There was, for half a day, a notice of the untimely passing of someone, and I saw it, read it, blinked twice, and when I got talking to a friend of mine a few hours later on http://antiqueradios.com/forums/index.php the notice was down. He has not really updated anything since then


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

hey there...when i purchased a fender cybertwin amp eons ago...it came with full size "tone stack" blue prints...

check out this site for schematics...

http://www.schematicx.com/diagram/guitar-control-circuit-diagram/page/5/

tons of schematics here...

http://www.blueguitar.org/schems.htm


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

jimihendrix said:


> hey there...when i purchased a fender cybertwin amp eons ago...it came with full size "tone stack" blue prints...
> 
> check out this site for schematics...
> 
> ...



http://www.ampage.org/schems too

I was comparing last night:

Fender Brownface:









VOX30AC:









The Fender one in the online simulation program was far flatter from 20hz to 14Khz than the VOX one. I futzed with it for a while and got one that kept the 20 to 100hz before changing the tone overall (keeping that low end bass alive), will need to build it and hear it still. This is why I wish the TSC of Duncans would let me add/remove components from his presets.


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

kkjuw I found a good page on at least one tone control type!!


*The James-Baxandall Passive Tone-Control Network*

http://www.schmarder.com/radios/tech/tone.htm

XD Funny that he uses the TSC to verify his math!


----------

